
Show HN: Extract HTTP info from integration tests to create Swagger docs - lazywithclass
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;lazywithclass&#x2F;swaggins<p>It works by looking at the request and extracting the relevant information to populate the Swagger JSON file.<p>I&#x27;ve wrote it to go with contract testing (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;martinfowler.com&#x2F;articles&#x2F;microservice-testing&#x2F;#testing-contract-introduction), but it can also work with normal HTTP based integration tests.<p>Any suggestion &#x2F; opinion is welcome.
======
tilt
[https://github.com/lazywithclass/swaggins](https://github.com/lazywithclass/swaggins)

